

IBM and the labors of TurboHercules - ableal
http://lwn.net/Articles/382350/

======
ja27
IBM did the same thing or worse to Platform Solutions (PSI). First they were
happy with them selling emulated mainframes, but something soured. IBM sued
PSI, shut them down, then eventually acquired them. Anyone that believed IBM
supported PSI and bought systems from them were screwed.

------
ableal
I seemed to remember reading about a similar issue with Amdahl and IBM from
the 1970s. A cursory search popped this up
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl_Corporation>):

"Amdahl owed some of its success to antitrust settlements between IBM and the
U.S. Department of Justice, which assured that Amdahl's customers could
license IBM's mainframe software under reasonable terms."

Also (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gene_Amdahl>):

"By purchasing an Amdahl 470 and plug-compatible peripheral devices from
third-party manufacturers, customers could now run S/360 and S/370
applications without buying actual IBM hardware. Amdahl's software team
developed VM/PE, software designed to optimize the performance of IBM's MVS
operating system when running under IBM's VM operating system."

[also posted to lwn.net, but there it's mostly over]

